# my 7 week puppy is being sick.



## lovintracy (Feb 28, 2008)

just wondered if anyone can help, i have a 7 week puppy, she keeps being sick,has no dierriea an being really sleepey.


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

I am no expert at all. I have only been a dog owner for a few months ..... but i would say vet????? 7 weeks is very young.

I hope the puppy gets well very soon


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

puppies can and do eat anything and everything....is he drinking...
has he been anywhere.
has he had any of his jabs.
i would say if it carries on a trip to the vet is best
let us know how you get on...


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

Get to a vets. Today one of our clients brought in a puppy that had had vomiting and diarrhoea and hadn't eaten in 3 days. Needless to say we did everything we could but she soon collapsed and died. I don't know how some people can watch their pet suffer like this, I really don't. 

(I'm not saying you are!)


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

we have an outbreak of pravo in our area .....so if that was my pup it would be at the vets asap


----------



## lovintracy (Feb 28, 2008)

Dawny said:


> Get to a vets. Today one of our clients brought in a puppy that had had vomiting and diarrhoea and hadn't eaten in 3 days. Needless to say we did everything we could but she soon collapsed and died. I don't know how some people can watch their pet suffer like this, I really don't.
> 
> (I'm not saying you are!)


hi just wont 2 say thanks, i took my puppy 2 the vets last night, they gave her 2 jabs, 1 to stop her being sick an another 1, they gave me something to line her belly, she got to have that 3 times a day, an something to stop her from deitraion, she got 2 go back tonight 2 have a worming jab as didnt wont to give her it last night, so far so good she seems loads better no sickness an playing more, so glad i took her.


----------



## lovintracy (Feb 28, 2008)

lizd4688 said:


> we have an outbreak of pravo in our area .....so if that was my pup it would be at the vets asap


hi just wont 2 say thanks, i took my puppy 2 the vets last night, they gave her 2 jabs, 1 to stop her being sick an another 1, they gave me something to line her belly, she got to have that 3 times a day, an something to stop her from deitraion, she got 2 go back tonight 2 have a worming jab as didnt wont to give her it last night, so far so good she seems loads better no sickness an playing more, so glad i took her.


----------



## lovintracy (Feb 28, 2008)

lizd4688 said:


> puppies can and do eat anything and everything....is he drinking...
> has he been anywhere.
> has he had any of his jabs.
> i would say if it carries on a trip to the vet is best
> let us know how you get on...


hi just wont 2 say thanks, i took my puppy 2 the vets last night, they gave her 2 jabs, 1 to stop her being sick an another 1, they gave me something to line her belly, she got to have that 3 times a day, an something to stop her from deitraion, she got 2 go back tonight 2 have a worming jab as didnt wont to give her it last night, so far so good she seems loads better no sickness an playing more, so glad i took her.


----------



## lovintracy (Feb 28, 2008)

Lisa M said:


> I am no expert at all. I have only been a dog owner for a few months ..... but i would say vet????? 7 weeks is very young.
> 
> I hope the puppy gets well very soon


hi just wont 2 say thanks, i took my puppy 2 the vets last night, they gave her 2 jabs, 1 to stop her being sick an another 1, they gave me something to line her belly, she got to have that 3 times a day, an something to stop her from deitraion, she got 2 go back tonight 2 have a worming jab as didnt wont to give her it last night, so far so good she seems loads better no sickness an playing more, so glad i took her.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Go on, write it one more time, just to make double sure we see it lol 
(U KNOW U WANNA)  


Glad she's doing better anyways .


----------



## lovintracy (Feb 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Go on, write it one more time, just to make double sure we see it lol
> (U KNOW U WANNA)
> 
> Glad she's doing better anyways .


im new at this, so i only need to write it once an all will c.


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

did you bring your puppy to the vet? if your puppy still sick try to bring it to the vet for you to have a good advice and medicine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

lovintracy said:


> im new at this, so i only need to write it once an all will c.


U wrote the same thing 4 times ????? i was being sarcy..in ajoking like way.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> U wrote the same thing 4 times ????? i was being sarcy..in ajoking like way.


      lmao


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

great news!!!


----------



## lovintracy (Feb 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> U wrote the same thing 4 times ????? i was being sarcy..in ajoking like way.


i new u were only joking, atleast i know i only got to write it once lol, i took milly back last night they gave her half a worming tablet, she is so much better now u wouldnt think anything was ever wrong with her, she is going back next friday for her first jab, we also got her insured today.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh good to here


----------

